# Any recent information about Wellington Fragrance?



## tyerod (May 25, 2021)

I have known about them for quite a while but have never ordered from them. Mostly because of their order minimum but also some of the negative reviews I have seen. I noticed they only have one type of oil quality now. I did a side by side cost comparison with WSP for some of the scents I would like to try and they beat WSP on cost even when shipping was factored in. The scents I was looking at include dirt, leather and tobacco. I had a few others in the mix but can't recall what they were at the moment. It doesn't seem like they are on the review spread sheet so maybe no one is using them. The fact they are still around indicates someone is buying from them though. Has anyone here purchased fragrances from them? If so how was the customer service and how were the fragrances?


----------



## fizzin_A (May 27, 2021)

I ordered 4 FO samples from them a couple weeks ago. Actually I ordered one sample and a nice lady called me a few minutes later and told me I could get 4 samples for the same price. I would say their customer service is good based off my experience. The FO's on the other hand left a lot to be desired for me as they were inspirations of well known designer fragrances. Two of them were fairly close to the original, but the other two really missed the mark. I made candles with them and wasn't too impressed with the hot throw. That was with using 1/2 OZ of FO with 750ml of wax.


----------



## tyerod (Jun 2, 2021)

Well, I took the plunge and ordered from Wellington. I have been curious for too long. I orders 8oz bottles of Dirt, Leather, Tobacco and Ginger Verbena. I requested samples of Dragon Blood, Nag Champa and Forest Pine. I will post my thoughts once I receive and use the fragrances.


----------



## tyerod (Oct 5, 2021)

Here is a copy/paste of a response I posted in another thread about Wellington:
I recently ordered from them after looking over their website for many years. I ordered four 8oz bottles and received three 0.5 oz samples. I got Dirt, Leather, Tobacco and Ginger Verbena and samples of Nag Champa, Dragon Blood and Pine. I have since tested all of these at an approximate rate of 1.0oz per pound soap. Out of all seven fragrances only the Nag Champa remained strong enough to smell in the cured bars. The Pine completely disappeared even when using the bar, Dragons Blood and Dirt are barely noticeable when using the bar even when I have it right up to my nose.  I still haven't used the soap made with Leather, Tobacco or Ginger Verbena but when I smell the bars that are cured the fragrance are barely perceptible.  Eventually I will try the four I still have at a higher rate, 1.5 - 2.0oz per lb. The ordering and shipping were easy and quick. I was really hoping they would work better but I will probably be hesitant to order from them again.


----------

